# CCI edit for 93325 with 93320



## jhynes1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a question regarding the NCCI edit in version 15.0 that now bundles these codes: 93325 (color flow doppler) with 93320 (Doppler).

In 2009, doppler codes 93325 and 93320 are understandably bundled into the new codes 93306/7 and cannot be billed separately with these services.

However, this new CCI edit that bundles 93325 with 93320 does not appear to be appropriate.  How are others handling this when billed with echos such as 93350, 93312, and 93303?  Do you recommend adding modifier -59 to 93325?  

Any assistance would be appreciated.   

Thank you!


----------



## jbhansen (Feb 19, 2009)

I have heard rumor that this is an error and will be corrected next quarter (4/1/09) but I have not yet been able to find any confirmation of this.  Let's hope so.


----------



## mkj2486 (Feb 20, 2009)

CCI states:  Code 93325 is a component of Column 1 code 93320 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided. 

Both codes are add-ons for 93350, 93312 and 93303, so I would think you'd just add the 59 to 93325 in order to bill all three together.

93350
93320
93325(59)

This is not my area of expertise but that is how I am understanding the codes and the CCI edit.


----------

